

Nude web designers wanted - helwr
http://www.nude-house.com/jobs.html

======
prodigal_erik
18k GBP (29k USD) for web devs? Is that the market wage half an hour from
London, or an experiment in how much people will sacrifice to get their
preferred working environment? The product itself sounds a lot like an
imagemap except completely dysfunctional without javascript—the image itself
is missing, not a promising start. I hope they review progressive enhancement
or something like <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/sprites/> for a better
design.

I also wouldn't have expected a nudist to be so uncomfortable about
menstruation. Stay home until it's over, seriously?

------
handelaar
UK based. Breaches of the 1975 Sex Discrimination Act in more than a dozen
places, truly _mental_ attitude towards female employees, no product and no
web skill.

Men are 'men'. Women are 'girls'. Apparently he's having trouble finding women
who want to work for him.

I'm flagging this shit so hard I just broke a mouse button.

